# DSC VHF is it worth buying?



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I have an old, probably 15 yr old, uniden vhf on my boat and was considering switching it out for a newer DSC vhf. I do a lot of offshore and near shore and wanted to know if it was worth it for safety? If so what brand?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yes its worth it.........as far as brand,i would rather have any vhf with DSC than one without.....so figure out which one fits your budget and go from there......


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I just bought a Uniden Oceanus DSC and so far I like it a lot. I have not had a chance to take it far offshore but the little I've used it I like it.

Ted


----------



## Riggedout (Mar 11, 2008)

Go with an ICOM they seem to only make radios so that is what they know. Plus it's not that much more. Would like to think that your life is worth more than an extra 50 bucks. Make sure to connect it properly to your gps . It can send a detail destress signal . " If u register it with the USCG" The will ask a few questions about your vessel. And assign u a MMSI number. The DSC message will also give your last known coordinates. This could greatly enhance the odds of being found. But i have often wondered how long it would send the signal if the vessel capsized ! I guess that is why the make a EPIRB ? You can never be over cautious when going over 20 miles out.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty much any current model VHF you buy nowadays has the DSC function. Why wouldnt you want the latest technology working for you?? Worst case scenario is you just might need a little help, and within VHF range, someone is going to hear your call for help!! No brainer if you ask me!!


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the inputs. I just ordered one and will install it once it gets here. Is the connection difficult to the GPS? I have a Garmin 440.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE technology is great. I was reading in the Boat US magazine aboutthese radios. The way I understand. Not only does the CG recieve the distress signal, it is also sent to other vessels that are set up on the DSC DCS system. I will be purchasing one soon for my vessel.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

Like Tony says, its almost impossible to find one without DSC nowadays. One more tool to make your boating experience safer...hopefully you won't need it but it will be handy if you do.


----------

